# Bericht aus Schweden: So war´s am Västra Silen



## Shadrap (1. Juni 2010)

Wohin bloß? Diese Frage stellte sich mal wieder, als ich meinen diesjährigen Schwedenurlaub plante. Bei den nahezu unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten, die Sverige uns Anglern bietet, keine leichte Entscheidung. Es sollte aber mal wieder nach Dalsland oder Värmland gehen und schließlich zog es mich an einen See, der sich über beide Provinzen erstreckt. Ich mietete für die letzten beiden Maiwochen ein Haus am südlichen, dem dalsländischen Teil des Västra Silen, etwa 25 km nördlich der Stadt Bengtsfors.

Vor einigen Jahren war ich schon einmal in der Gemeinde Bengtsfors. Damals war das Turistbüro noch im Gebäude der Bibliothek untergebracht . Heute befindet es sich in einem eigenen Haus direkt am Lelången.










Hier bekommt man Infobroschüren, Souvenirs und Angelkarten für sämtliche Gewässer der Kommune. Außerdem wird ein kleines Sortiment an Kunstködern angeboten. Eine größere Auswahl an Angelzubehör gibt es auf der anderen Straßenseite bei "Skogstjänst". In der oberen Etage des Turistbüros ist dieser präparierte Hecht ausgestellt: 









Gefangen wurde er 2003 im Laxsjön. Er hatte bei einer Länge von 130 cm ein Gewicht von 15,1 kg.


Der Västra Silen ist etwa 29 km lang und bis zu 55 m tief. Er ist besonders für seinen guten Bestand an Salmoniden bekannt, die aber meist sehr tief stehen. Zwar hatte ich einen portablen Downrigger dabei, konnte ihn aber wegen zu breiter Bordwand nicht an dem Boot befestigen, das ich zur Verfügung hatte. Ich hatte mir aber sagen lassen, daß gerade im Frühjahr durchaus die Chance besteht, einen Lachs oder einen Saibling in den oberen Wasserschichten zu erwischen. Das Glück hatte ich aber nicht.

Überhaupt waren die Fänge in der ersten Woche eher bescheiden. Es gab viel Leerlauf und sogar einen Tag ohne einen einzigen Fisch. Auch das kommt in Schweden vor. Trotzdem konnte ich einige Hechte fangen, darunter auch diesen:









Er war 92 cm lang und wog 5,8 kg. Der Fisch hatte Glück, daß ich kein Hechtverwerter bin.

Das Wetter war wechselhaft und die Windrichtung änderte sich oft. Es gab an zwei Tagen T-Shirt-Wetter mit Temperaturen um 25 °, teilweise aber auch lausige Kälte. Ab und zu regnete es auch, überwiegend war es aber heiter bis sonnig und das Wasser erwärmte sich schnell. Das hatte zur Folge, daß die Barsche zunehmend aktiv wurden. Tagsüber waren sie in dem riesigen See nur schwer zu finden, aber abends kamen sie ins flachere Wasser. Vor Inseln, Buchten und an steilen Kanten in Ufernähe konnte ich viele der gestreiften Räuber erbeuten. Dieser war mit 47 cm Länge der größte:









Es waren kaum kleine Barsche dabei. Fische von 20 – 25 cm waren eher die Ausnahme. Die meisten lagen zwischen 30 und 40 cm. Hier noch ein schönes Exemplar:









Wobbler im Barschdesign brachten die meisten Bisse. Gummifische und Twister gingen nicht so gut, aber ich war einige Male per Dropshot erfolgreich. Allzusehr dezimiert habe ich den Barschbestand aber nicht. Wie es in Schweden üblich ist, habe ich nur hin und wieder mal einen zum Verzehr entnommen. Der weitaus größte Teil der gefangenen Fische durfte zurück in den See und sorgt bestimmt bald für Nachwuchs.

Auch Hechte gingen weiterhin an den Haken, wie dieser halbstarke, der an der leichten Spinrute einen heißen Kampf lieferte:









Ich schleppte immer mal wieder im Freiwasser und hatte auch hier Erfolg. Neben einigen Hechten zwischen 60 und 85 cm konnte ich auf einen 6 Meter tief laufenden Wobbler nochmal einen 92 cm langen Esox fangen.

Nun kommen wir zum kulturellen Teil dieses Berichts. Ein Blickfang und Wahrzeichen ist die Kirche von Vårvik, die auf einer Insel nah am Westufer des Västra Silen steht.









Sie wurde zur schönsten Kirche Schwedens gewählt. Hier ist sie noch einmal aus einer anderen Perspektive:









Ganz in der Nähe dieses Aussichtspunktes liegt Krokfors. Dort gibt es ein Kraftwerk und eine Schleuse, die den Västra Silen mit dem Nachbarsee Östra Silen verbindet.









Ein Blick zur anderen Seite auf den Östra Silen:









Leider vergeht im Urlaub die Zeit immer viel zu schnell und so war dann plötzlich der letzte Angeltag vor der Abreise gekommen. Das Wetter zeigte sich von seiner schönsten Seite









und ich konnte noch einen schönen Abborre überlisten, diesmal bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf einen Deep Down Husky Jerk in blau/silber:









Er war genau 40 cm lang und geht auch weiterhin im Västra Silen auf Jagd.

So, dann komme ich langsam zum Schluß. Mein Fazit: es war ein super Urlaub in wunderschöner Umgebung und mit den Fangergebnissen bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Sicher, es hätte besser laufen können. Ein metriger Esox wäre schön gewesen Oder ein Lachs, oder ein Saibling. Man kann aber nunmal nicht alles haben und diesmal hatte ich eben Glück mit den Barschen, die mir einige spannende Stunden beschert haben und die Durchscnittsgröße fand ich erstaunlich hoch.

Interessant ist übrigens, daß der Västra Silen kaum Erwähnung findet, wenn von guten Beständen großer Barsche die Rede ist. Anscheinend gibt es in der Region Bengtsfors diesbezüglich noch weitaus bessere Gewässer. Genannt werden oft der Laxsjön, der Ärtingen und der nördliche Teil des Lelången. Vielleicht fahre ich als nächstes an einen dieser Seen, um dort die Halbmetermarke anzupeilen …

Als Abschluß noch Foto vom Västra Silen, aufgenommen abends, eingangs der Bucht Roviken:


----------



## Shadrap (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Scheden: So war´s am Västra Silen*

Ups! Da habe ich doch glatt im Threadtitel ein "w" vergessen. Könnte das mal ein Mod korrigieren? Danke.


----------



## Krüger82 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Scheden: So war´s am Västra Silen*

Petri zu den schönen fischen!!!

Toller bericht!!! Immer schön so etwas zu lesen!!!

Mfg


----------



## Meister (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Scheden: So war´s am Västra Silen*

|good: da kann man schon neidisch werden.  :m Mach weiter so. Bei mir dauert es immer noch über 2 Wochen dann ist es entlich soweit.......... 4 Wochen Schweden!!!!!!! Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten.

Gruß Meister


----------



## goeddoek (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Schweden: So war´s am Västra Silen*

Toller Bericht mit wunderschönen Fotos #6 Schönen Dank dafür :m



Achso, das "w" ist nun auch da, wo's hingehört


----------



## Connaught (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Schweden: So war´s am Västra Silen*

Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder! Beim Anblick der Kirche und der Schleuse Krokfors werden alte Erinnerungen wach...

Connaught


----------



## dark (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Schweden: So war´s am Västra Silen*

Vielen Dank für den interessanten und ausführlichen Bericht und die schönen Bilder! Macht richtig Lust auf Schweden, dein Bericht. Mehr davon! #6


----------



## Shadrap (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Schweden: So war´s am Västra Silen*

Danke für Eure Kommentare und für das "w" @ goeddoek #6


----------



## MegaBarsch (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Schweden: So war´s am Västra Silen*

Super Bericht mit tollen Fotos! Vor allem das letzte Foto ist ja der Hammer!
Bei mir gehts übermorgen los nach Schweden....:vik:


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Schweden: So war´s am Västra Silen*

Ich will da auch hin.

Petri zu deinen Fischen


Ein Kollege aus dem Angelboard ist grad da.
Wir erwarten nächste Woche seinen Bericht.


----------



## Palerado (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Schweden: So war´s am Västra Silen*

Super Bericht. Besten Dank.

Das letzte Foto hat etwas von Sleepy Hollow 

Wir fahren in 4,5 Wochen nach Schweden. Solche Berichte machen einem das Warten nicht leichter...


----------



## Shadrap (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Schweden: So war´s am Västra Silen*



Palerado schrieb:


> Super Bericht. Besten Dank.
> 
> Das letzte Foto hat etwas von Sleepy Hollow
> 
> Wir fahren in 4,5 Wochen nach Schweden. Solche Berichte machen einem das Warten nicht leichter...


 
Dafür habt Ihr es noch vor Euch. Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg schon mal. Bei mir dauert es noch etwas, bis ich wieder los darf.


----------



## Krüger82 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bericht aus Schweden: So war´s am Västra Silen*



Palerado schrieb:


> Solche Berichte machen einem das Warten nicht leichter...



Steigern aber die vorfreude


----------

